# completing installation ??

## eis

Hi!

According to the manual I finished my installation of gentoo right now.  but actually nothing really works! 

now first I get the following error at boot:

---

bringing eth1 up via DHCP

ERROR: Problem starting needed services netmount was not started. 

---

And when I try to configure my network (its an ethernet to a router), I find out that the following commands dont work: 

ifconfig, net-setup

also links2 is not there. 

And I needed "man mount" once, which is also not there...

Not even to mention gnome, that doesn't bother me now. But even the environment from the live cd was better than the one I have now! 

So how can I handle the first two problems to at least get an internet connection. This was possible during the installation, but I don't know how to set it up now!

thanks, 

eis

----------

## TheRAt

Please supply more details on what method of installation you used (Stage 1, 2 or 3).. 

Also details on the ethernet hardware.. What type of card, etc..

----------

## nrezinorn

it's a silly question, but are you logged in as root?

----------

## eis

okok. 

I have to give more details. 

I did a stage 2 installation. And during the installation I set up my internat connection over a network. I used "net-setup" and konfigured a DHCP connection. I believe I also followed the instructions in the manual to set up this connection and keep it up for the future. But obviously there comes this error. I can give you my /etc/conf.d/net file later, if that helps. 

but first I dont understand this error message. What is it please? Why is there an error after a new installation?

eis

----------

## eis

my /etc/conf.d/net file:

---

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth1="dhcp" 

# Ether	iface_eth1="192.168.0.18 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

# WLan	iface_eth0="192.168.1.18 broadcast 198.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

dhcpcd_eth1="-HD"

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth1/192.168.0.1"

---

I have a broadcom LAN card and a intel PRO WLAN card. And during the installation my LAN card was on eth1 instead of eth0.  

now my /etc/hosts:

---

# /etc/hosts:  This file describes a number of hostname-to-address

#              mappings for the TCP/IP subsystem.  It is mostly

#              used at boot time, when no name servers are running.

#              On small systems, this file can be used instead of a

#              "named" name server.  Just add the names, addresses

#              and any aliases to this file...

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/hosts,v 1.8 2003/08/04 20:12:25 azarah Exp $

#

127.0.0.1	localhost

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

---

I have no clue why to use 127.0.0.1 ip adress, but thats what the manual says. 

And hey - that is a  lot of questions I know, but i am happy if you help me at least with ONE. 

thank you, 

eis

----------

## JTHM

OK, easiest one first: 127.0.0.1. This is the loopback address. This means that, like the name implies, this address points back to the same box (hence why it's aliased to "localhost" in your /etc/hosts file) Second, the missing commands. Right now, you have a bare Gentoo install. That means that, unless you've specifically "emerged" something to your harddrive (other than the very base components), don't count on having it (this is the beauty of Gentoo, nothing you don't want :F). This means that you'll have to run "emerge gnome" if you want to install gnome (or "emerge kde" or "emerge fluxbox" or whatever DE/WM you want to have on your system), but don't do that quite yet (it needs networking working to get the packages from the repository). I'm guessing this is also why links2 and net-setup aren't working (can't remember if links2 comes with the bare install, but I'm guessing no). The fact that "man mount" doesn't work is interesting, though. What output does it give you when you try to run the command? Also, make sure you're running all these as root. After the initial setup, only run as root when you absolutely need to, but for now, go super-user crazy.

As for networking: You should have the ifconfig command installed as part of the base system (that I'm pretty positive about), but the command's not visible to everyday users by default. I think that your /etc/conf.d/net looks ok, but is there any particular reason that you're using eth1 instead of eth0? Just curious. Also, you might want to try making sure that everything except the line:

```

iface_eth1="dhcp"

```

is commented out and then try restarting the network like this:

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

```

And if it gives anything beyond the output that you already posted, be sure to post it. Another thought, are you able to "ping" and addresses? Try

```

ping 192.168.1.1 (or whatever your router's address is)

```

One final thing, did you compile your kernel manually or use genkernel? Either way, make sure that your kernel has the right device drivers to support your network card (and make sure they are loaded if they are compiled as modules)

Hope this clears things up a bit, and hopefully we can get networking working without too much more difficulty.

----------

## MalachiX

Also did you emerge dhcpcd?

----------

## DOSBoy

If you have to manually merge extra packages, you'll have to boot off the livecd again, and chroot back into your system - check the installation guide, just don't do any of the fdisk/creating filesystem things. If you have networking on the livecd, then you'd be able to emerge useful programs.

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

You have probably forgotten to emerge dhcpcd during your installation. Reboot with the installation CD, mount your partitions, chroot back in, emerge it, chroot out, reboot and see if that helps.

A default Gentoo installation leaves you with a small, bareboned system. You don't have KDE, GNOME or any other tool yet. There are lots of guides available that will get you on your way though.

----------

## eis

wow. thnaks a lot first.. 

well. I have emerged dhcpcd, but nothing done with it besides that. 

second I have not used genkernel and I chose a kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3 (whatever r3 means). Err... And I tried to find my broadcast ethernet card in the device part, but it wasn't there. I expected that, though, because they cant have driver for any card, right? So I hope there is a standart driver? 

ok. and about the man mount:

It DOES work, when I try it now. Probably I was not logged on root. 

And q stupid thing:

I type 

mount -t vfat /dev/sda6 /mnt/share

to mount a fat 32 partition. And it works if I have the liveCD environment, and it does not work, when I am in the installed environment, because it gives the error, that there is a bad superblock, too many mounted filesystems or a bad option. This is weird! And the folder /mnt/share i there of course. 

and eth1 instead of eth0:

When I set up the networking in the installation process, it was my WLAN card on eth0 and my LAN card on eth1. So thats why. But I can try it the other way round, too... 

gr, boris

----------

## eis

ok. IT WORKS.

You are right, to be curious. I changed eth1 to eth0 and that was it.

And ifconfig works of course. 

oh, and btw. your PING did work. But how the heck do I stop it ?? *lol* He pinged more tha 20 times until I rebooted...

so I think my troubles are set now. So I can come up with more questions:

how do I change the screen resolution in the console? 

I added both, the vga=... and the video=... in the grub conf. Without the # of course. It looks weird to me anyway but thats what the man said... And yes, I of course dont know which of those two I chose in my kernel... nobody told me this at that time! 

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda8 

#vga=791

#video=1024x640-16@60 doscsi

alright. and a last thing. when I type emerge gnome, it will compile it? Is that the way you recommend it to me? Alright, I do it.... 

greetings, eis

----------

## EzInKy

 *Quote:*   

> oh, and btw. your PING did work. But how the heck do I stop it ?? *lol* He pinged more tha 20 times until I rebooted... 

 

Ctrl-C

----------

## eis

 *EzInKy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ctrl-C

 

*g*

ok.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

----------

## eis

 *eis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> how do I change the screen resolution in the console? 
> 
> I added both, the vga=... and the video=... in the grub conf. Without the # of course. It looks weird to me anyway but thats what the man said... And yes, I of course dont know which of those two I chose in my kernel... nobody told me this at that time! 
> ...

 

[b]?[\b]

please.

----------

## EzInKy

I use lilo, but wouldn't uncommenting...

```

#vga=791

#video=1024x640-16@60 doscsi 

```

...work?

----------

## eis

yeah, good point. But I did that before  :Wink: 

I just commented it because it had no effect anyway...

so is that the way it works in your case?

eis

----------

## JTHM

Hey, sorry it's taken me so long to respond. Was away from the computer all day :F. Anyway, I think that those lines in your grub.conf file need to all be one line, such as:

```

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda8 vga=791 video=1024x640-16@60 doscsi 

```

Not sure if it's required, but it's how mine's set up, and it works fine. If you're still having problms, check out here, that's where most of my knowledge about framebuffers came from.

As for gnome, yeah, just running "emerge gnome" should install gnome as long as it doesn't give you any errors, but it will probably take a long time. If you want to check which packages exactly will be installed (right now, probably nothing you'd object to, but always good to get in the habit early), type "emerge -va gnome". The -va means "verbose" and "ask." This means that it will tell you which packages use which USE flags, and it will display all the packages and ask you if you really want to install them (Oh yeah, Shift+PgUp/PgDown scrolls up/down in the consoles). However, you won't just be able to start it up after it installs, unfortunately. First, you have to configure X. This if the graphical layer that everything pretty runs on top of in linux. The best place to start with that would be here. Read through that, but remember that "emerge gnome" already installed X (I think it defaults to Xorg), so don't bother to re-emerge x11-xorg (it takes about an hour on my system :F). Anyway, hope that gives you some info to start with. Getting past the initial install is usually the hardest step, though, so it's all downhill from here.

----------

## eis

Alright!

I quickly read through your framebuffer linked page. So I am not sure whether I chose vesafb or vesafb-tng before my kernel configuration, because I didn't know the difference at that time. But I guess the tng version is newer and allows more graphical modes, is that right?

And I could not find vesafb-radeon in my 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 kernel. How can I get that, and is that more purposeful than the vesafb-tng? And in case I chose the wrong one - do I have to compile the whole thing new? And would a new configuration effect my present system, or is there no problem doing that?

And this destinction also effects whether you have to choose the "vga=???" or the "video=???" entry. But I can't find that step in my kernel configuration file. Where would it be?

thanks still,

Eis

----------

## JTHM

OK, cd to /usr/src/linux and run "make menuconfig". This will take you back into the configuration menu for the kernel. Check under Device Drivers -> Graphics Support and there should be a entry that starts with "VESA driver type", then a set of parenthesis. The driver in parenthesis is the one that you're using. It defaults to vesafb-tng, so unless you switched it, you should be ok. If you did switch it to vesafb, don't worry. Just switch it over and follow the instructions for compiling the kernel and copying it to /boot in the manual. It won't take nearly as long this time to compile because it will only re-compile the files that are relavent to the change in the config file (usually takes about 30 seconds on my machine to compile after changing a setting around). As for the radeon driver, I haven't had much success with either card-specific drivers. I'd say just stick with vesafb-tng for now. Then you need to reboot and select the new kernel from grub, and the settings should take effect. For reference, here's the line from my grub.conf file:

```

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 splash=silent,kdgraphics,fadein,theme:AquaMatrix quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

```

The only option you should be worried about it the "video=vesafb:" line. Keep it as video=vesafb even if you're using vesafb-tng, and if that starts giving you all kinds of crazy things on booting into that entry, try removing the ywrap and mtrr options or tweaking the 70 (it's the sync rate for the monitor). I'm pretty sure vesafb-tng doesn't need a "vga=" (been working fine on my system for a while without one :F). All the other stuff if for my background in the consoles (It's in same "howto" catagory as the framebuffer page I linked to. Very handy recerences for cool tricks and such). Let me know if that changes anything. Good luck.

----------

## eis

Hey, thanks a lot!!

I think it IS working now. It seems like the resolution is higher now, but that did not effect my font and size in the console. So which fonts and sizes can I choose and how? 

Thanks a lot,

eis

----------

## JTHM

Hmmm, I'm pretty sure I didn't have to switch font sizes, just switching the resolution made the font smaller. What kind of effects are you seeing that make it look like it's running at a higher resolution?

----------

## eis

hm. When you boot, there are always the "ok"s one the right hand side and the stars, as listpoints, on the left hand side. And it seems like the stars are finer now. But if you say, the fontsize should become smaller... I'm not so sure any more  :Wink: 

silly... 

eis

----------

## JTHM

hehe, fair enough. You can always try commenting out the stuff in the grub.conf file and then booting in each mode for comparison. If you're still not sure, try running "make menuconfig" in your kernel directory again. I think you should notice a definite difference there in the number of lines of text that can be displayed on the screen (again, definite difference right away on mine, but it might have just been the font, too :F)

----------

## eis

ok, that was very silly *lol*

in fact, my hilarious attempts did not effect anything.  :Wink: 

I edited the grub.conf all the time, but when I edit the lines of grub in the boot process, I see, that they my changes didn't leave any trace there...

so I tried 

grub-install /dev/sda

again, but didn't help. So HOW do I make the changes in grub.conf take effect when brub is installed in the MBR ?

eis

----------

## JTHM

hehe, ok, at least we know where we stand :F. Just editing the grub.conf file should be enough to make the changes take effect (it's read by grub at every boot). What's the file say right now? Also, which options under the Device Drivers -> Graphics Support are actually enabled in your kernel? (Oh, also make sure you remembered to copy the new kernel to the /boot partition). Hopefully we're just a typo away from getting this up and running.

----------

## eis

ok. -tng is on, looked that one up. 

grub.conf has in the Kernel Line : 

root=??? video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x640-32@60 doscsi

that means no tty and no splash, because I have no clue about it. I chose 1024x640 because I have a widescreen. And 60 hz because I have a tft screen of a laptop. 

And do I need doscsi? I did it, because my partitions are always detected as sda? instead of hda?. 

When I look in the boot menu of grub, I can see none of these options above, like "video=...". I mean, I press "e" and see only the standart lines, like they perhaps looked like at the time if my installation, but until that I changed it a lot!

Ok. and my kernel is in /boot, and has only been compiled once. And /boot is not mounted by default, but I hope that shouldn't be a problem. Ehm, and just in case, IF I should have forgotten to copy it, where is the kernel after compiling it during the installation?

So... I will look at my stuff in a few days again. I will go to toronto on a trip tomorrow. 

So thanks a lot! I appreciate your help.

Greetings, Boris

----------

## eis

ok, I am in lynx again and in my nasty 640x320 or whatever environment. Well I found out that:

In my kernel config the vesa standart resolution, or default resolution, is 640x3??. And I found out, that my kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 is in /boot. And I found out that in the boot sequence, when it says "* ...setting user font" the font changes a little little bit, but doesn't become smaller. 

And i found out that the grub.conf entries are not matching with the ones I see in the boot menu. And I see, that if I edit the line and add the following, it doesn't change the resolution either.

I added: "video=1280x800-32@60" that was a bit high, but my card can do that. Stupid. But somehow it doesn't work...  :Sad: 

ok, I know its only a silly little mistake somewhere, but it just takes its time, eh?

ok, see you...

----------

## JTHM

Ok, it does look like it's typed right and everything. My guess right now would be that you missed one of the deeper options in the kernel or it's reading an old config file. Make sure that everything from that guide I linked to is selected in menuconfig, then recompile the kernel manually (make && make modules_install). After that (and whenever else you want to copy a kernel image, which will probably be fairly often), just copy arch/i386/boot/bzImage (change i386 to fit your processor, but this should work unless you have a 64-bit CPU) to the /boot file under the right name (the one that's already in grub.conf). Also, might as well copy over System.map and the .config file to the /boot partition (better safe than sorry :F). That is odd about the advanced options not showing up in grub, though. Maybe add another entry to your grub.conf (nothing that specific, just something that would show up in the main menu), and see if it does show up when you reboot. If it doesn't, then grub is somehow reading an old copy of your config file and at least we know the problem. If that is the case, make sure that your /boot partition is mounted before editing your grub.conf file. If not, then I guess it can wait till you get back :F. Have fun in Toronto, and just post here again when you get back.

----------

## eis

hm... it must be s.th. with the config file... But that's it for today...

night

----------

## eis

Ha!

It all works now having compiled the kernel again. 

one needs to enable 

vesaframebuffer-tng

framebuffer for console

and some other features if one wants to have that nice linux logo at bootup. But that's just a silly thing... (which I use, though *g*)

So that's cool now and I am relieved!

But I still have a problem, configuring X (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-372757-highlight-.html). Which is, that I don't know the vertical Sync Rate of my Monitor and all that stuff. I know I have a 15 inch widescreen with a max resolution of 1280 x 800 and a refresh rate of 50 hertz. That's it. 

greetings, eis

----------

